# Do You Think You Will Ever Get Married?



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

Does the idea of getting married make you uncomfortable? Do you honestly think that you will ever get married?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

There's no point to it other than for raising children, which I never will.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Most people would say no, but then again, I don't know. I'd hate to get married then divorced then married. Ick. Then again I don't mind the binding shackles of domesticity and tradition. I'd wait though to be married. There's tons of couples who are just together but not married.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Not a chance in hell.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I think I will. Things haven't really went according to plan so far, but it'd be a major disappointment if I didn't end up married.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I don't know, I feel discouraged about it. I found love once, and she was amazing. Then she died and I feel like that was my one and only shot at being happy. I have high standards and I feel like I have a lot to offer in return but at my age there are few women without a ton of kids or baggage that I'd prefer to not have to cope with just to not be alone. I'm the kind of person that if I'm not totally feeling it I won't waste my time or theirs pretending otherwise.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Even if i found a chick i like i wouldn't marry.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL marriage? me? hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I highly doubt I will ever get married, and I don't have any interest in marriage at all, to be honest.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nah, doubt I'll get into another relationship and that's a necessary step obviously. 

Marriage was always something I was pretty undecided about. I never particularly felt a need to get married, but I liked the idea of formally committing to someone I think.


----------



## Drewwerd (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't know really. I don't really buy into the traditional institution of marriage and all the sexist gender roles and expectations that go with it; but I also think marriage is what you make it. I can understand two people wanting to make a commitment to each other, which would be nice to find. I just think actually finding someone while simultaneously allowing myself to be completely open and vulnerable (again) is unlikely.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah, doubt I'll get into another relationship and that's a necessary step obviously.  ... but I liked the idea of formally committing to someone


Lol that's how I feel.

I would want to get married. Idk if I'll ever date someone long enough to marry them, but I know that if I did then I would. So, idk if I'll get married, but I know I'll never just date someone indefinitely without marriage. At some point it will have to be commit or move on.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Simple answer: no.

More complex, detailed answer: no.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I honestly don't see myself getting "legally" married to my boyfriend. I could see us moving in together and maybe even having kids in the future, but having an official wedding, no. I wouldn't want to deal with the costliness of a wedding or a divorce.


----------



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

Nope. I'm 16 and have never had a conversation with a female. I suppose gay marriage is an option.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

At this point of my life no. I used to.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

It makes me uncomfortable and idk if I ever will


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am married. 

It's a personal decision. People have to do what is right for them. There is nothing wrong with being married/not being married


----------



## KoolKat (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't think I want to get married. I don't see the point.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't think anyone would want to marry me.


----------



## harukochan (Feb 8, 2015)

Personally, I've always wanted to get married. I just want to settle down and be comfortable with one person.
Me and my boyfriend plan to get engaged within the next couple of years so hopefully it'll work out well. He's my best friend and makes me really happy. I'm just hoping that we won't grow apart from each other and divorce like a lot of people do.
However, I must admit that I'll be anxious standing in front of so many people when I get married. Perhaps I'll have a very small wedding so I won't have to do that or maybe my anxiety will be better by then. Who knows?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes I will get married, and yes it makes me slightly uncomfortable because I'm kind of commitment phobic - but also fiercely loyal and family oriented.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

it does make me a little bit uncomfortable, cuz i kind of do see it as giving up some of your freedom and personal space, but i still want to get married lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

While I want to get married some day, I don't think it will ever happen.


----------



## yodogsup (Nov 25, 2014)

Sadly I never will can't Have a real relationship as it is


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

knightofdespair said:


> I don't know, I feel discouraged about it. I found love once, and she was amazing. Then she died and I feel like that was my one and only shot at being happy. I have high standards and I feel like I have a lot to offer in return but at my age there are few women without a ton of kids or baggage that I'd prefer to not have to cope with just to not be alone. I'm the kind of person that if I'm not totally feeling it I won't waste my time or theirs pretending otherwise.


How are you dealing with things lately?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

No, I don't want to marry anyone. I don't think I'll be happy being married.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Doubtful. But you can always hope, right?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

srschirm said:


> How are you dealing with things lately?


Haven't been really.. my job consumes 75% of my waking hours and its a total waste of time. I had like 4 interviews for something better last week and got shot down by some butt**** in New York (not even a local office or in the same field of work) because my voice sounds like a stoner's which isn't really something someone has all that much control of. **** people anyway...


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

If i would ever get married, then only as the 3rd or 4th choice. And i don't want to be that guy. So no, i will never be married.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I am going to be 28 in a couple of months and have literally had no experience with the opposite gender. 

Now, my parents could always set me up with an arranged marriage since I'm a total failure with girls here, but that'd likely end in disaster and divorce. Even if I married that stranger, I'd probably never have feelings for her, never show her any intimacy so then she would become depressed and eventually leave me.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Who knows? Maybe, one day...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

knightofdespair said:


> Haven't been really.. my job consumes 75% of my waking hours and its a total waste of time. I had like 4 interviews for something better last week and got shot down by some butt**** in New York (not even a local office or in the same field of work) because my voice sounds like a stoner's which isn't really something someone has all that much control of. **** people anyway...


Dang that's messed up. On recordings I think mine sounds like that too...


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd like to eventually but I can't even get boys to look at me so it's probably not gonna happen ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Kcnca said:


> Does the idea of getting married make you uncomfortable? Do you honestly think that you will ever get married?


I will definitely marry when they make it legal for me to marry my cat. Then I can put her on my health insurance.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

srschirm said:


> Dang that's messed up. On recordings I think mine sounds like that too...


I think a lot of young men's do.. When I play wow most of the people sound like that on vent but whatever.. the only people who usually give a **** are usually morons. Makes me mad too, wasted a few hours of lunch breaks and time trying to meet them more than halfway and they complain that I'm not brimming with enthusiasm over a 15 minute phone call while I'm waiting to go eat, that they didn't bother to tell me anything I didn't already know and asked me general questions that had nothing to do with the actual job duties.


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

Depends on what you mean. if you mean a commitment to one woman, kid, 
house, etc, I essentially am already married. if you mean enduring a wedding ceremony/ reception, etc. then that is never going to happen. Makes me feel pretty cowardly but can't see myself being able to do that.:blank


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope so, but time will tell I guess. I'm hardly a great catch.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Probably not lol. Can't even trust most people, none the less "share" **** with them like your inner most feelings and what not. Most would probably take it and use it against you! Not including the material aspects of ****, trying to "build" a future or whatever with someone would take similar styles of thinking and mental outlooks. Which I doubt I share with most people, none the less a female that I'm actually attracted towards lol, or could develop a deeper emotional attachment to haha.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


>


I don't really understand why men who deep down don't want to get married get married and then moan about it.

(Shame most guys won't be living that fairy tail whether or not they are married.)


----------



## PaulWani (Feb 6, 2015)

Probably not. I want a relationship that's like an eternal romance, but most women most likely think that I am incappable of providing for my family, being stable emotionally and that I am a lunatic. But hey, man can dream and that's what you all should do anyway


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

I would love to meet another special someone who can understand me and commit to the through marriage, but I don't know anymore. After the last girl screwed me over, I just don't really see myself letting anyone in to get close enough to even get married. Again, I've always shut women out and didn't know it was because of SA, but from what she did, it's like she quadrupled my anxiety towards commitment, and marriage is just sounds like too much my mind could ever handle right now. Man...we are a sad bunch of people when it comes to this stuff....heh....


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Zyriel said:


> Probably not lol. Can't even trust most people, none the less "share" **** with them like your inner most feelings and what not. Most would probably take it and use it against you! Not including the material aspects of ****, trying to "build" a future or whatever with someone would take similar styles of thinking and mental outlooks. Which I doubt I share with most people, none the less a female that I'm actually attracted towards lol, or could develop a deeper emotional attachment to haha.


I know exactly how you feel man...and it's just harder on us men because we are the ones who actually have to initiate this proposal; I can genuinely see myself being alone after the failure of my last relationship; it's like I tried and I thought she understood me, and she seemed like the person that could get me the most because she knew the most about me that my parents and family didn't even know. We just clicked so well, and then she goes over to cheat on me with her ex. I possibly thought she could have been marriage material in the future, but I was wrong. Sorry, for that rant, lol.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't really understand why men who deep down don't want to get married get married and then moan about it.
> 
> (Shame most guys won't be living that fairy tail whether or not they are married.)


I think these guys were either indifferent to marrying, or genuinely wanted to marry and share an awesome romantic life of commitment. And then, down the line, realized it wasn't near as fun as what they had imagined.

No man attends their own wedding while presuming a divorce is likely to happen later on. Or that the sex will dry up to twice a year.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I'd say I'm more open to marriage than I am to having kids but I'm still not that particularly interested, I think its a waste of money just to get a piece of paper that changes absolutely nothing..

I don't think I will

I'd be surprised if I ended up in another relationship anyway which I believe is needed first...:sus


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Haha, haha..... Ha.... No






No ****in way


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

I hope I do get married honestly. My parents, my older sister and my older brother are in good quality marriages. All is left is me. The actual chances are slim, but , I think I still have hope I will get married :rain


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i think i'll end up married/civil union. because i do fall in love with girls. surely one of these relationships will last... i'm not religious or anything. i don't want much of a ceremony. but its a cultural thing. a milestone. a commitment.


----------



## Nayou (Feb 12, 2015)

No, because my face.

It's just so.. scary


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Nayou said:


> No, because my face.
> 
> It's just so.. scary


You're only 14, yea? I'm sure you're fine and going to be fine. Mostly just negative self talk and esteem taking over. I can relate as I used to think like that.

For me? At this rate doesn't look like it's happening lol. Im not opposed to it, but just being realistic at this point.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Not impossible but highly, highly unlikely. Sometimes I feel like I have too many strikes
against me to ever have a boyfriend, let alone get married.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

No, I would love to be married but I can not marry myself and I have not found someone like myself who wants to get married so I will not be getting married.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't really believe in it, but I probably would.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Probably.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

If the right person came along, I would be open to the idea. I'm not actively looking for a relationship right now as I have a lot of other things on the go that take priority, but someday I suppose the thought has merit.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

No because I like to keep my stuff.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

MoveAlong91 said:


> I know exactly how you feel man...and it's just harder on us men because we are the ones who actually have to initiate this proposal; I can genuinely see myself being alone after the failure of my last relationship; it's like I tried and I thought she understood me, and she seemed like the person that could get me the most because she knew the most about me that my parents and family didn't even know. We just clicked so well, and then she goes over to cheat on me with her ex. I possibly thought she could have been marriage material in the future, but I was wrong. Sorry, for that rant, lol.


Yeah I know what you mean there too lol. I've learned over the many years, that many times people just "agree" with you or phrase things a certain way as to seem like you "click". Through my own naivety, I think I've fallen for that a few times. On top of a seemingly deeper connection, which many people seem to not understand how or what that even is, or what they even want lol. Many seem to jump from one fleeting desire to another, or work like parasites, jump from one person to another in "relationships" lol. It's cool, sometimes people just need to vent, or things trigger thoughts, and such.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think I will now. I'd still like to though if I can actually find someone.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Despite high divorce rate here in the U.S. study's still indicate married couples on average are happier than their single counterparts. 

I would love settling down with someone I love and care about. That time though isn't near for at least 5+ years lol.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Zyriel said:


> Yeah I know what you mean there too lol. I've learned over the many years, that many times people just "agree" with you or phrase things a certain way as to seem like you "click". Through my own naivety, I think I've fallen for that a few times. On top of a seemingly deeper connection, which many people seem to not understand how or what that even is, or what they even want lol. Many seem to jump from one fleeting desire to another, or work like parasites, jump from one person to another in "relationships" lol. It's cool, sometimes people just need to vent, or things trigger thoughts, and such.


I feel like people get so bored after awhile that they just want something different, which is why I'm so terrified of marriage now, but I don't completely give up hope lol. I'm sure it'll happen to one of us haha


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

MoveAlong91 said:


> I feel like people get so bored after awhile that they just want something different, which is why I'm so terrified of marriage now, but I don't completely give up hope lol. I'm sure it'll happen to one of us haha


This is exactly what I think.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

MoveAlong91 said:


> I feel like people get so bored after awhile that they just want something different, which is why I'm so terrified of marriage now, but I don't completely give up hope lol. I'm sure it'll happen to one of us haha





dontwaitupforme said:


> This is exactly what I think.


That is probably what happens in many situations haha. Not gonna lie, I get bored a lot too, why I tend to have billions of interests. I try to be "loyal" in that respect though lol, but often times that is a death knell as well. I'm naturally flirtatious, which often causes jealousy since I'm not even aware of it lol, I consider it politeness >_> Then I end up getting jealous because it's "fair" LOL since if I can't do something, then why should they? Ugh emotions are such bull**** haha. So people need to be secure in themselves, before they can be secure with another person. Then even if you are secure in yourself, there's the "too good to be true" mentality as well, which causes insecurity in the relationship itself, because of past failures lol. So overall I guess you just can't win haha Maybe that's the problem, trying to "win" !


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

no
I'm so messed up I don't see me even having a girlfriend. So marriage seems kind of impossible.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Zyriel said:


> That is probably what happens in many situations haha. Not gonna lie, I get bored a lot too, why I tend to have billions of interests. I try to be "loyal" in that respect though lol, but often times that is a death knell as well. I'm naturally flirtatious, which often causes jealousy since I'm not even aware of it lol, I consider it politeness >_> Then I end up getting jealous because it's "fair" LOL since if I can't do something, then why should they? Ugh emotions are such bull**** haha. So people need to be secure in themselves, before they can be secure with another person. Then even if you are secure in yourself, there's the "too good to be true" mentality as well, which causes insecurity in the relationship itself, because of past failures lol. So overall I guess you just can't win haha Maybe that's the problem, trying to "win" !


It all adds up. The insecurity from my past relationship was because of her 5 year old ex boyfriend she still had contact with. He lived only five minutes away from her home. Over the summers I would have to leave her. What was I suppose to feel haha? Calm....nope....


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

dontwaitupforme said:


> This is exactly what I think.


There's no escaping it. We're going to get bored somewhere down the line, but if you really love the person, it should all work out. Be bored together forever lol


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

MoveAlong91 said:


> It all adds up. The insecurity from my past relationship was because of her 5 year old ex boyfriend she still had contact with. He lived only five minutes away from her home. Over the summers I would have to leave her. What was I suppose to feel haha? Calm....nope....


Haha, yeah I know that feeling, not the same circumstances, but similar. Far from calm, even through trying to be detached, it ends up, either passionate about something or nothing at all for me lol.


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

:um


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Idk I guess so maybe? I'd be fine with just having someone that loves me as much as I love them and basically like my best friend.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, but I want to.


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

hmmmm....


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

It's the only thing that really matters to me. She has to be out there.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

No.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I know it's early to say, but statistically and logically...... very unlikely. I've been in one relationship. She was near perfect, and one of only a veeeeeery small handful of girls I felt connected to both physically and personality wise. I rarely meet girls I feel I could date. And the relationship still ended after 9 months because of something I could have never in my life predicted. So think about it. I might never encounter a girl like that again, and even if I do, it could take years, decades even. Even then, she might not feel attracted to me or she might be taken. And even then, there's a strong chance we might break up for whatever reason first. So no, I don't believe I'll get married.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I didn't think I would ever get married. 

I got married, yay!

I got divorced, boo!

Ok, time to drink and numb the pain.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Eh probably. At least with my new way of thinking I probably will as a lot of ladies have told me that I seem like a safe bet and such, plus a lot of people say I'm dad material. Of course at the moment I don't want to marry, so that's being put on hold. Plus my area kinda blows for finding ladies that are single and don't have baggage/addictions...


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Who knows? I've messed up some relationships that looked like they were headed that way. I'm more focused on not dying on deployment at the moment to think about stuff like that.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I doubt I'll even come close.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

if i don't off myself i hope to


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

hm actually hope to...


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I had an Idea yesterday*

My next time a speak to old friends I'll start with: are you a husband?
Are you a wife?

Everyone I know from school, university, my nieces...

have all this status. Obsessed with their children. Career

People I speak to would say: no way! Not doing that boring lame mainstream standard

I woke to yet another random dream to be offered to relocate to be a US Army serviceman... assassin...

passing tests of fitness, British passport, intelligence, proven internet presence, history of international telecomms security... granted a sound home and loyal American partner


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

No I won't get married. If anything I'm looking for the opposite of this, I want to live in my own place without any housemates or family members bothering me. I want to live alone.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

If love is unconditional, then marriage doesn't equal love.. I agree it can provide security, but make sure you are aware of your motivation to marry someone.. If it's not personal growth, then you know you're not making the right decision. 

Take care kurt


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

When I was young and had stars in my eyes, I would dream of marriage, but now I know there's zero chance of happening.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I dont think so, i seriously doubt , it and I dont believe it will happen


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I hope to, but I'm pretty sure it won't happen


----------



## SaintJonesy (Apr 8, 2015)

Nah, not going to happen and I'm fine with that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I would probably marry a woman who was willing to support me if I actually loved her. As it is, I'm pretty much worthless as a real life partner due to my lack of any kind of ambition or utility in any kind of real job. There are very few things you can count on me to do every day. Eat, sleep, poop and surf the internet. I don't think anyone wants that.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry if I'm resurrecting this old thread, didn't know how to respond in the other threads. Complicated at this point. Will I ever get married? hmmm, I imagined once I would, I had a beautiful girlfriend who I imagined being with for the rest of my life, we were very happy and I felt you know what this is the one this is my destiny, and I consider her the one true love of my life but than that fell apart (I have always and will always love her) 

Now I look at the serious of failed could have been relationships I've gone through, women I had potential with who I shared a connection with than Poof it all goes up in smoke, my feelings and my declarations of love scare them, I get invested and it blows up in my face. 

With the circumstances of my life I don't think I ever will. I am going to my 1st wedding next week, my cousin is getting married and I feel like the only person in my family (not counting my grandma and my mom) who is never going to be married. I'm the single pringle out of my siblings, my brothers all married, my sisters, two married, one (doesn't want to get married by choice but has a long term boyfriend) well common law. 

I can't even muster up the courage to tell this librarian named Jennifer that I 'm interested in her,let alone imagine myself walking down the aisle.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

No sadly I don't think so anymore, I would like the idea of falling in love, getting a stable career and having a kid to raise and look up to me. The grim realization has hit me, I don't think this will ever happen at the rate I'm going.

This is fine since I don't really want my father's legacy to continue, he was simply put, horrible. I used to cynically joke that I'd take my wife's last name and hopefully this would peeve my father, yet he wouldn't even care I suspect, he never cared... May you rot in hell.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Nah. Too wild for that ****.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I could see it happening in the future.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Nope id prefer to stay single.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

*it freaks me out but...*

Marriage freaks me out because I don't know if I will be perfect enough for a husband. Seriously I'm worried he would divorce me for my social anxiety. I'm too awkward to hold conversations and my lips and nails are bitten daily. Who would wanna kiss that? However I've always wanted a big family so maybe I should just adopt.


----------

